# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم انسانی دارم ، میشه بدون دیپلم مجدد کنکور تجربی بدم ؟

## Mohi20

با سلام
دوستان من دیپلم انسانی دارم . سال 92 دیپلم گرفتم . برای سال 97 میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . شنیدم که باید امتحان نهایی یه سری از دروس رو شرکت کنم . کسی شرایطش رو میدونه ؟ ممنون میشم کامل راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Mojgan*M

اره شرط فقط اینه ک دیپلم داشته باشی چ رشته ای فرق نمیکنه
میتونی

----------


## مرجان70

رشته خودتون با رشته آزمونت میتونه تفاوت داشته باشه...مشکلی نیست...

----------


## Mohi20

ممنونم از توضیحتون اما چندتا از دوستانم گفتن که باید درس های اختصاصی کنکور سراسری رو که میشه شیمی و فیزیک و زیست و ریاضی رو شرکت کنم وگرنه بدون پاس کردن این دروس اجازه شرکت در کنکورو نمیدن

----------


## مرجان70

نه اینجوری نیست...شما برای شرکت تو کنکور باید مدرک دیپلم و پیش یا معادل پیش که مثلا کاردانی یه رشته هست رو داشته باشی
رشته ای که توش مدرک گرفتی مهم نیست...مهم این که روز ثبت نام کنکور آزمونت رو تجربی انتخاب کنی و منابع کنکور تجربی رو مطالعه کنی...

----------


## jaany

> ممنونم از توضیحتون اما چندتا از دوستانم گفتن که باید درس های اختصاصی کنکور سراسری رو که میشه شیمی و فیزیک و زیست و ریاضی رو شرکت کنم وگرنه بدون پاس کردن این دروس اجازه شرکت در کنکورو نمیدن


هر سال یه چیزی میگن
قدیم میگفتن حتما باید پیش دانشگاهی اون رشته رو بگیری تا بتونی کنکورشو شرکت کنی
ولی الان با داشتن یک پیش دانشگاهی(نظری) میتونی تو هر کدوم(تجربی_ریاضی_انسانی)شرک  ت کنی
بازم پرس و جو کن

----------


## Mohi20

> نه اینجوری نیست...شما برای شرکت تو کنکور باید مدرک دیپلم و پیش یا معادل پیش که مثلا کاردانی یه رشته هست رو داشته باشی
> رشته ای که توش مدرک گرفتی مهم نیست...مهم این که روز ثبت نام کنکور آزمونت رو تجربی انتخاب کنی و منابع کنکور تجربی رو مطالعه کنی...





ممنونم ازتون...موفق باشید

----------


## Mojgan*M

منم ریاضیم دارم تجربی شرکت میکنم این چیزا رو نمیخواست

----------


## Mohi20

> هر سال یه چیزی میگن
> قدیم میگفتن حتما باید پیش دانشگاهی اون رشته رو بگیری تا بتونی کنکورشو شرکت کنی
> ولی الان با داشتن یک پیش دانشگاهی(نظری) میتونی تو هر کدوم(تجربی_ریاضی_انسانی)شرک  ت کنی
> بازم پرس و جو کن



از کجا بپرسم که خیالم راحت بشه ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> منم ریاضیم دارم تجربی شرکت میکنم این چیزا رو نمیخواست


ینی برای 96 دارید شرکت میکنید ؟ نمیدونم بخدا..هرکسی یه چی میگه
گیجم کردن😑😑😑

----------


## jaany

> از کجا بپرسم که خیالم راحت بشه ؟


جواب سؤالت برای کنکور 96 مثبته . یعنی میتونی موقع ثبت نام کنکور برای رشته تجربی هم کارت اعتباری بخری...خب؟؟(ثبت نام کنکور 96 خیلی وقت پیش انجام شد)
ولی برای سال 97 معلوم نیست . هر سال یه چیزی میگن

----------


## alireza.salehi

هیچ مشکلی نیس منم دیپلم ریاضی دارم ولی تجربی شرکت میکنم

----------


## lily7

تا جایی که می دونم مشکلی نیست .
فقط دیپلم میخواد .
بازم بپرسین

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohi20


با سلام
دوستان من دیپلم انسانی دارم . سال 92 دیپلم گرفتم . برای سال 97 میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم . شنیدم که باید امتحان نهایی یه سری از دروس رو شرکت کنم . کسی شرایطش رو میدونه ؟ ممنون میشم کامل راهنمایی کنید.


با هر دیپلمی میتونید کنکور گروه ازمایشی دیگه شرکت کنید مشکلی نیست*

----------


## Mojgan*M

> ینی برای 96 دارید شرکت میکنید ؟ نمیدونم بخدا..هرکسی یه چی میگه
> گیجم کردن��������������  ����


بله برا امسال
فقط باید بری ثبتنام کنی-__-  :  ))

----------


## rezagmi

> ینی برای 96 دارید شرکت میکنید ؟ نمیدونم بخدا..هرکسی یه چی میگه
> گیجم کردن��������������  ����


هیچ چی لازم نیست
کافیه کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید
همین که دیپلم نظری دارید کافیه

----------


## Mohi20

> هیچ مشکلی نیس منم دیپلم ریاضی دارم ولی تجربی شرکت میکنم



خب یه موضوعی هم هست
اوح 25 درصد تاثیر معدل رو باید چیکار کرد ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> تا جایی که می دونم مشکلی نیست .
> فقط دیپلم میخواد .
> بازم بپرسین


ممنون

----------


## Mohi20

> *
> 
> با هر دیپلمی میتونید کنکور گروه ازمایشی دیگه شرکت کنید مشکلی نیست*


اره میشه شرکت کنم
اما امروز رفتم سوال کردم بهم گفتن اگه امتحاناتو ندم 25 درصد تاثیر معدلو از دست میدم
این 25 درصد فقط برای امتحانات نهایی درسته ؟

----------


## Mohi20

> بله برا امسال
> فقط باید بری ثبتنام کنی-__-  :  ))


ممنونم

----------


## Mohi20

> هیچ چی لازم نیست
> کافیه کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید
> همین که دیپلم نظری دارید کافیه


آره اما گفتن اگه 25 درصد تاثیر معدل رو بخوام باید امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنم

----------


## alireza.salehi

> خب یه موضوعی هم هست
> اوح 25 درصد تاثیر معدل رو باید چیکار کرد ؟


احتمال زیاد 97 هم تاثیر معدل مثبت هست پس یعنی معدل کشکه

----------


## Mohi20

> احتمال زیاد 97 هم تاثیر معدل مثبت هست پس یعنی معدل کشکه


واقعا ؟ ینی چی تاثیر معدل مثبته ؟

----------


## rezagmi

> آره اما گفتن اگه 25 درصد تاثیر معدل رو بخوام باید امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنم


ضرایب تعدیلی دارن دیگه
مثلا چون زیست نداری هرچند درصد تو کنکور بزنی کلش رو برات حساب میکنن درصورتی که اگر نمره داشتی 25%تراز نمره + 75%تراز حاصل از درصدت میکردن برات
برا بقیه درسها هم ی ضریب پایین تر لحاظ میکنند مثلا برا ریاضی که جدولش رو تو دفترچه شماره یک کنکور میتونی ببینی
به نظر خودم این که فقط درصد کنکور دخیل باشه بهتره چون فشردگی نمرات بالاتره البته بسته به این که درصدات چجوری باشه برا من که نمره خیلی ضرر کرد اقلا 400 450 رتبه بدتر شدم

----------


## rezagmi

> احتمال زیاد 97 هم تاثیر معدل مثبت هست پس یعنی معدل کشکه


دیدتون به تاثیر مثبت درست نیست
شما گرفتی 19.5
دوستت شده 20
هر دو زدید 60درصد 
اگر این نمرات بر فرض بتونه بر این درصد تاثیر مثبت بگذاره دوستتون از شما جلوتر خواهد افتاد 
پس آن چنان هم کشک نیست ولی از تاثیر مستقیم تاثیر کمتری داره

----------


## Mohi20

> ضرایب تعدیلی دارن دیگه
> مثلا چون زیست نداری هرچند درصد تو کنکور بزنی کلش رو برات حساب میکنن درصورتی که اگر نمره داشتی 25%تراز نمره + 75%تراز حاصل از درصدت میکردن برات
> برا بقیه درسها هم ی ضریب پایین تر لحاظ میکنند مثلا برا ریاضی که جدولش رو تو دفترچه شماره یک کنکور میتونی ببینی
> به نظر خودم این که فقط درصد کنکور دخیل باشه بهتره چون فشردگی نمرات بالاتره البته بسته به این که درصدات چجوری باشه برا من که نمره خیلی ضرر کرد اقلا 400 450 رتبه بدتر شدم


پس میشه گفت اگه این نمره خوب باشه میتونه کمکم کنه ؟ ینی اگه قرار باشه کمتر باشم هموح نباشه بهتره ؟ خب بعد منکه مثلا زیست توی دبیرستان پاس نکردم اگه مثلا پزشکی قبول شم ممکنه برام دردسرساز بشه ؟ بگن مثلا تو این دروس رو پاس نکردی و حق انتخاب رشته ی پزشکی رو نداری؟

----------


## rezagmi

> پس میشه گفت اگه این نمره خوب باشه میتونه کمکم کنه ؟ ینی اگه قرار باشه کمتر باشم هموح نباشه بهتره ؟ خب بعد منکه مثلا زیست توی دبیرستان پاس نکردم اگه مثلا پزشکی قبول شم ممکنه برام دردسرساز بشه ؟ بگن مثلا تو این دروس رو پاس نکردی و حق انتخاب رشته ی پزشکی رو نداری؟


ببین
این که نمره بتونه کمک بکنه یا نه بستگی به تراکم نمرات شرکت کنندگان و سختی سوالات کنکور و درصدی که کسب کردی داره اگر تاثیر مثبت باشه داشتن نمره در هر حال بد نیست ولی اگر تاثیر مستقیم بود اصلا نمیشه پیش بینی کرد و به شرایط بسته است
فرض کن زدی 85
نمره ات 19 شده
اینا رو تراز میکنن تراز نمره ات میشه 7000چون خیلی ها نمره بالایی داشتند تراز بالایی نمیده که 25% اون میشه 1750
از اون طرف چون درس سخت بوده همه پایین زدن و تو بالا زدی تراز بالایی کسب کردی تراز درصدت شده 11000 که 75% اون خواهد شد 8250 
حالا اگر نمره نداشتی برات همون 11000 منظور میشد کما این که اگر تاثیر مثبت باشه باز 1000 برات منظور میشه ولی اگر تاثیر مستقیم باشه اون 25درصد با اون 75 درصد جمع میشه 10000 یعنی تراز کل اون درست رو 1000 نمره کاهش میده و چون رتبه بندی بر اساس تراز هست رتبه ات بدتر میشه
این که نمره داشته باشی یا نداشته باشی و ... چطور میشه مالتی فکتوریال هست و بسته به شرایط که ی حالتش رو توضیح ادم بقیه روخودت استنباط کن که مثلا میتونه به نفعت هم باشه اگر مثلا درصدت پایین بود یا درس آسون بود همه بالا زده باشن و... 


+ نه مشکلی نیست خیلی ها با دیپلم غیر تجربی کمکور دادن و میدن و پزشکی هم قبول میشن و مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد تنها مشکل اینه چون پایه زیست شناسی از قبل ندارن تو برخی درسها سخت تفهیم میشن

----------


## alireza.salehi

> دیدتون به تاثیر مثبت درست نیست
> شما گرفتی 19.5
> دوستت شده 20
> هر دو زدید 60درصد 
> اگر این نمرات بر فرض بتونه بر این درصد تاثیر مثبت بگذاره دوستتون از شما جلوتر خواهد افتاد 
> پس آن چنان هم کشک نیست ولی از تاثیر مستقیم تاثیر کمتری داره


برو کارنامه های کنکور رو نگاه کن ببین اونایی که معدل 20 داشتن و درصد 50 به بالا زدن برای همشون نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت پس در نتیجه معدل کشکه اونی که 10 گرفته با اونی که 20 گرفته هیچ فرقی ندارن اینم بگم برای درصد های بالای 50 منظورمه

----------


## khansar

میتونی نگران نباش بعضیا قانون بلد نیستن چرت میگن

----------


## Mohi20

> ببین
> این که نمره بتونه کمک بکنه یا نه بستگی به تراکم نمرات شرکت کنندگان و سختی سوالات کنکور و درصدی که کسب کردی داره اگر تاثیر مثبت باشه داشتن نمره در هر حال بد نیست ولی اگر تاثیر مستقیم بود اصلا نمیشه پیش بینی کرد و به شرایط بسته است
> فرض کن زدی 85
> نمره ات 19 شده
> اینا رو تراز میکنن تراز نمره ات میشه 7000چون خیلی ها نمره بالایی داشتند تراز بالایی نمیده که 25% اون میشه 1750
> از اون طرف چون درس سخت بوده همه پایین زدن و تو بالا زدی تراز بالایی کسب کردی تراز درصدت شده 11000 که 75% اون خواهد شد 8250 
> حالا اگر نمره نداشتی برات همون 11000 منظور میشد کما این که اگر تاثیر مثبت باشه باز 1000 برات منظور میشه ولی اگر تاثیر مستقیم باشه اون 25درصد با اون 75 درصد جمع میشه 10000 یعنی تراز کل اون درست رو 1000 نمره کاهش میده و چون رتبه بندی بر اساس تراز هست رتبه ات بدتر میشه
> این که نمره داشته باشی یا نداشته باشی و ... چطور میشه مالتی فکتوریال هست و بسته به شرایط که ی حالتش رو توضیح ادم بقیه روخودت استنباط کن که مثلا میتونه به نفعت هم باشه اگر مثلا درصدت پایین بود یا درس آسون بود همه بالا زده باشن و... 
> 
> ...


ممنونم از توضیحات دقیق و مفیدتون 🙏🙏🙏 به همین خاطر که ضعف نداشته باشم میخوام از اول تیر برم کلاس کنکور و امیدوارم بتونم با بقیه رقابت کنم

----------


## Mohi20

> میتونی نگران نباش بعضیا قانون بلد نیستن چرت میگن


ممنونم🙏🙏

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohi20


اره میشه شرکت کنم
اما امروز رفتم سوال کردم بهم گفتن اگه امتحاناتو ندم 25 درصد تاثیر معدلو از دست میدم
این 25 درصد فقط برای امتحانات نهایی درسته ؟


اولا تاثیر مثبت هست ونگرانی برای از دست دادن..نیست...و تاثیر برای شما1.67درصد برای پیش دانشگاهی و6.25درصد برای سوم حساب میشه*

----------


## matrooke

چند ماه پیش داشتن از توکلی سوال میکردن سوال تو هم پرسیدن ازش
گفت با هر دیپلمی توی هر کنکوری میشه شرکت کرد

----------


## rezagmi

> برو کارنامه های کنکور رو نگاه کن ببین اونایی که معدل 20 داشتن و درصد 50 به بالا زدن برای همشون نوشته فاقد تاثیر مثبت پس در نتیجه معدل کشکه اونی که 10 گرفته با اونی که 20 گرفته هیچ فرقی ندارن اینم بگم برای درصد های بالای 50 منظورمه


نوشته یا ننوشته من با اصول ریاضی محاسباتی تراز و رتبه کار دارم با فرضیات این که شما قراره بالای چند بزنی یا نزنی کار ندارم چون بسته به سطح سوالات و سطح داوطلبین خیلی میتونه متفاوت باشه و قابل پیش بینی نیست
+اگر یکی 49 زده باشه و نمرش 20 باشی براش تاثیر مثبت بگذاره
دیگری 50 درصد زده و 20 براش تاثیر مثبت نداشته باشه 
گمان نمی کنی که احتمال داشته باشه تراز نهایی نفر اول از نفر دوم بهتر بشه؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

> نوشته یا ننوشته من با اصول ریاضی محاسباتی تراز و رتبه کار دارم با فرضیات این که شما قراره بالای چند بزنی یا نزنی کار ندارم چون بسته به سطح سوالات و سطح داوطلبین خیلی میتونه متفاوت باشه و قابل پیش بینی نیست
> +اگر یکی 49 زده باشه و نمرش 20 باشی براش تاثیر مثبت بگذاره
> دیگری 50 درصد زده و 20 براش تاثیر مثبت نداشته باشه 
> گمان نمی کنی که احتمال داشته باشه تراز نهایی نفر اول از نفر دوم بهتر بشه؟


خیلی کلیشه ای حرف میزنی خداییش.تو این مملکت اصول معنایی نداره تو هم خیلی درگیرش نشو سرسیلندر میسوزونی
شاید یه نفر یه مشکلی پیدا کنه و کنکور رو خراب کنه شاید اینجا به دردش بخوره بازم میگم شاید...ولی ایشون صد در صد میمونه برا سال بعد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alegzander

من تا جایی ک میدونم باید درسای اختصاصی رو نهاییشو امتحان بدی
اگه ندی تاثیر معدل رو از دست میدی
بچه ها میگن تاثیر معدل مثبته و مهم نیست ولی هنوز معلوم نیست مثبت باشه...یهو اومدیمو مستقیم شد!
حتما تو اینترنت و سایت سازمان سنجش و....سرچ کن تا جوابتو از یه جای مطمئن پیدا کنی

----------


## Mohi20

> *
> 
> اولا تاثیر مثبت هست ونگرانی برای از دست دادن..نیست...و تاثیر برای شما1.67درصد برای پیش دانشگاهی و6.25درصد برای سوم حساب میشه*


ممنونم از راهنماییتون🙏🙏🙏

----------


## Mohi20

> من تا جایی ک میدونم باید درسای اختصاصی رو نهاییشو امتحان بدی
> اگه ندی تاثیر معدل رو از دست میدی
> بچه ها میگن تاثیر معدل مثبته و مهم نیست ولی هنوز معلوم نیست مثبت باشه...یهو اومدیمو مستقیم شد!
> حتما تو اینترنت و سایت سازمان سنجش و....سرچ کن تا جوابتو از یه جای مطمئن پیدا کنی


ممنونم از راهنماییتون
حتما میپرسم🙏

----------


## rezagmi

> خیلی کلیشه ای حرف میزنی خداییش.تو این مملکت اصول معنایی نداره تو هم خیلی درگیرش نشو سرسیلندر میسوزونی
> شاید یه نفر یه مشکلی پیدا کنه و کنکور رو خراب کنه شاید اینجا به دردش بخوره بازم میگم شاید...ولی ایشون صد در صد میمونه برا سال بعد


شما فقط چارک بالای شرکت کنندگان کنکور رو میبینید و دیدتون وسیع نیست

----------

